# my poor baby is screaming in pain, constipated and can't sleep--UPDATE: she POOPED!



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

HELP!

i don't know whether it's from the amoxicillin she's been taking (strep throat) or what, but yesterday DD had a harder than normal half-green poop. that was the first time she'd gone in a few days. and now she is intermittently waking up complaining of a stomach ache, saying she has to poop









what can i do to help her poop and/or sleep? it's past 12:30 and she hasn't slept for more than 15 minutes at a time









it breaks my heart to see her like this.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

If you have any glycerin suppositories, they work very well. If not, do you have any prunes? Though, that is more of a longer term solution and you are needing to get it out *now*. You could also try using Vasoline and taking her temprature rectally (sometimes the themometer stimulates the bowels to move). Just be careful not to stick it in too far. Unfortunately, due to me having PCOS I have a low milk supply so my babies have to be supplemented with formula, which is very constipating. We have experience in this area.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Warm bath, chamomile tea (and chamomile teabags in the bath) and stomach massage in the direction of the colon. Plus go and get some glycerin suppositories.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ I agree with the PP's.

My 1 yr. old gets 'backed up' sometimes. We just do all of the above and also I give her 1 part fruit juice: 3 parts water 2 or 3 times a day. This seems to help. I hope your kiddo feels better soon.


----------



## BunniMummi (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, when you absolutely need to get a kid to go then glycerin suppositories will get the job done quickly. They are really great to have around for when waiting 8+ hours for something else to maybe work isn't a good option. Should be able to pick them up over the counter in baby/child size at most pharmacies.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

We've had great luck with flaxseed oil.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for all the suggestions!

last night i gave her some gripe water with ginger in it as it's all we had on hand. she/we didn't go to bed till 2 am--had to take turns holding, rocking, and walking her. this afternoon i tried the flaxseed oil suggestion, because we had that as well.

well, she finally pooped TONIGHT. yes, it took 24 hours of talking about it for her to actually go, poor baby, but she seemed okay during the day today and we BOTH took a nice long nap. then this evening she was whining again about needing to poop









i went out for a bit tonight and she pooped while DH was taking care of her. i just went and checked the diaper







--and it looks like a substantial sized poop so hopefully we are on the right track now. they're both upstairs sleeping so hopefully she'll rest easy tonight. tomorrow i'm going to start on a prunes regimen with her just to make sure. she actually really likes prunes, or used to anyway.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Ah, I'm glad she is feeling better.
I try to keep DS's diet high in nut butters and fiber for this reason. I give him almond butter on his waffles OR a PB& J for lunch and that really helps keep regular. Something about the oil in nuts that really do the trick for him.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah!


----------

